# vendre son mac ? pour un nouvel ipad pro?



## gtoto (3 Mars 2017)

bonjour,

Depuis plusieurs mois, il vient se présenter à moi une problematique et j'aimerai vos avis / conseil.

Depuis plusieurs années maintenant, j'ai toujours eu des mac. macbook, macbook air, macbook pro etc
Cependant, depuis plusieurs années maintenant, les idevices ont pris de plus en plus leur place.
J'ai 3 ipad (enfants et parents), 1 apple TV, et 2 iphones à la maison.
Mon constat est assez flagrant, depluis quelques temps, j'utilise de moins en moins mon mac, et je me pose la question de le revendre afin de m'en passer.
est ce possible ?
je gere mes photos avec photo.app et le tout sauvegardé sur icloud
je gere ma musique via deezer
je gere mes documents en ligne sur icloud / avec sauvegarde sur mon nas
Mes films, c'est via itunes pour les enfants et my canal pour moi.

Ma question:  ne serais je pas embeté sur certains aspect, comme par ex, si un iphone plante ou pour les mises a jour.
Idem, comment faire les mise a jour de mon NAS ?
idem, comment faire pour mettre des films sur les ipads ?
idem, comment installé un object connecté, si l'object connecté n'a pas une application iphone ?
idem, comment faire pour gerer un éventuel probleme que j'aurai avec le routeur de ma box ?
autre ?

j'avais pensé à un stick pc à 100€ sous windows à mettre sur la TV, mais ca fait encore une machine à gerer, avec les mise a jour, les virus etc etc.
avez vous des idées ?


----------



## lineakd (3 Mars 2017)

@gtoto, comment tu remarqueras après cette lecture, c'est un sujet à gros troll sur ce forum...


----------



## les_innommables66 (3 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

La réponse dépend de tes usages ; tu as commencé à répondre.

Suggestion :

tu mets ton Mac de côté pendant deux mois
tu vois comment tu vis sans
en parallèle, tu cherches des réponses pratiques aux questions que tu te poses ; tu vois si les solutions que tu trouves te conviennent
tu fais le point dans deux mois
Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Jackda80 (21 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Mon retour sur cette expérience,  j'ai mit mon mac au placard, pour tester un mois sans mac, en faite c'est une super galère !!!
Je gère ma Freebox a distance, via l'url (sur le mac) il a fallut télécharger l'app... les camera ip pareil...
Pareil pour mon serveur avec VMware dessus, j'ai du encore prendre l'app

En gros, j'ai passé ma vie a télécharger des apps et des apps et des apps... 
Je suis aller dans mon placard et j'ai ressorti la bête  

Macistement (c'est mieux cordialement)

GuiGui


----------



## melaure (22 Mars 2017)

Hé oui on peut remplacer un PC par une Surface, mais pas un Mac par un iPad, c'est à dire un OS puissant par une prison


----------



## peyret (22 Mars 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Hé oui on peut remplacer un PC par une Surface, mais pas un Mac par un iPad, c'est à dire un OS puissant par une prison



tout à fait d'accord avec ce conseil.....


----------

